# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > ΕΓ/ΟΓ Ανοιχτού τύπου (Open type ferries) > Ελληνικά Αμφίπλωρα >  Θάσος Ι [Thassos I, Πρωτοπόρος ΙΙΙ]

## Thanasis89

Παιδιά αυτό είναι αλήθεια. Μήπως μπορούμε να βρούμε καμία φώτο του καραβιού αυτού (Πρωτοπόρος ΙΙΙ) τώρα που βρίσκεται στο καρνάγιο ;

----------


## xara

> Παιδιά αυτό είναι αλήθεια. Μήπως μπορούμε να βρούμε καμία φώτο του καραβιού αυτού (Πρωτοπόρος ΙΙΙ) τώρα που βρίσκεται στο καρνάγιο ;


Κατα το περιοδικό ΕΦΟΠΛΙΣΤΗΣ, το καράβι αυτό, θα ονομασθεί ΦΑΝΤΑΣΙΑ

----------


## Apostolos

> Παιδιά αυτό είναι αλήθεια. Μήπως μπορούμε να βρούμε καμία φώτο του καραβιού αυτού (Πρωτοπόρος ΙΙΙ) τώρα που βρίσκεται στο καρνάγιο ;


Αν μας πείς σε ποιό καρνάγιο εμείς 8α στο βγάλουμε!!!

----------


## Thanasis89

Apostole νομίζω ότι κατασκευάζεται στο καρνάγιο που φτιάχτηκε το Πρωτοπόρος Ι...  :Confused:

----------


## Thanasis89

> Κατα το περιοδικό ΕΦΟΠΛΙΣΤΗΣ, το καράβι αυτό, θα ονομασθεί ΦΑΝΤΑΣΙΑ


Τελικά το τελικό όνομα είναι το Πρωτοπόρος ΙΙΙ αφού ρώτησα τα παιδιά στο Ι, με κάθε επιφύλαξη όμως. Ποιος του πιάνει τους πλοιοκτήτες ;  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## xara

> Τελικά το τελικό όνομα είναι το Πρωτοπόρος ΙΙΙ αφού ρώτησα τα παιδιά στο Ι, με κάθε επιφύλαξη όμως. Ποιος του πιάνει τους πλοιοκτήτες ;


¶ραγε προορίζεται για τη γραμμή της Ερέτριας ή για κάποια άλλη, με περισσότερη κίνηση, όπως πχ Ηγουμενίτσα-Κέρκυρα;

----------


## Thanasis89

Απ' ό,τι έχω ακούσει προορίζεται αρχικά για Ωρωπό - Ερέτρια. Τώρα για το μέλλον δεν γνωρίζω τίποτα. Παιδιά το καλοκαίρι θα σας έχω πολλά νεα απ' την γραμμή μας. Θα ανάψουν τα αίματα, όπως έγινε δηλαδή πέρυσι και με τον Αίολο. Η κίνηση να φέρει το καράβι αυτό σε μια γραμμή που δεν το "σηκώνει", λόγω μεγέθους όπου εν τέλη θα είναι και ασύμφορο, αν γίνει τελικά, γίνεται καθαρά για λόγους επίδειξης δυνάμεως στους άλλους πλοιοκτήτες. Πάντως και από την άλλη μεριά νιώθω κάτι να "κινείται". Είδομεν... 8-)

----------


## Apostolos

> Apostole νομίζω ότι κατασκευάζεται στο καρνάγιο που φτιάχτηκε το Πρωτοπόρος Ι...


Δηλαδή Αμπελάκια???

----------


## Thanasis89

Apostole φτιάχνεται στου Κούταλη στο Πέραμα, αν δεν κάνω λάθος.

----------


## Apostolos

> Apostole φτιάχνεται στου Κούταλη στο Πέραμα, αν δεν κάνω λάθος.


Λές να έχει κανένα απο αυτά σχέση???

----------


## pantelis2009

ΠΡΩΤΟΠΌΡΟΙ. Χαρισμένη σε vinman, Nissos Mykonos & Thanasis89 :Cool:  

ΠΡΩΤΟΠΟΡΟΙ.jpg

----------


## kavala2009

παρεμπιπτόντως.... και στη Θάσο και στην Καβάλα... μαργαρίτες μαδάνε

----------


## kavala2009

θα ρθει... δεν θα ρθει... θα ρθει... δεν θα ρθει... θα ρθει... δεν θα ρθει... θα δώσει δάνειο... δεν θα δώσει δάνειο...

----------


## diktiakos

θα ανέβουν τα spreads... δεν θα ανέβουν τα spreads..... θα ανέβουν τα spreads... δεν θα ανέβουν τα spreads.....

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Χθες στην Ερέτρια...Για τους φίλους fantasia,Vinman,Thanasis89 και pantelis2009..!*
P4186330.JPG

----------


## Leo

Επίκαιρη Γιάννη, στην δύση της καριέρας του για την Tsokos Lines  :Wink:  :Smile:

----------


## Thanasis89

Λίγο έλλειψα και δεν προλαβαίνω να διαβάσω μηνύματα... Να μια φωτογραφία και από μένα, κατά το σούρουπο... Σε όλους του καλούς φίλους που μας έχουν χαρίσει εξαιρετικές φωτογραφίες ! 

DSC06464.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Ακόμη τα λεπτά δεν μπήναννννννννννννννννννν :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## fantasia

Ευχαριστώ για την αφιέρωση Nissos Mykonos.....Leo άνθιση βλέπω στην Tsokos Lines και όχι δύση!!!

----------


## john85

Η Tsokos Lines μόνο στην Ερέτρια θα δρομολογεί τα πλοία του?Τα καινούργια που θα αρχίσει θα είναι μεγαλύτερα από το Πρωτοπόρος ΙV?

----------


## tsakonis

Σε προηγούμενο Post αναφέρθηκε πως το ΘΑΣΟΣ VI και το ΘΑΣΟΣ VII πήγαν και προυπάντησαν το ΘΑΣΟΣ Ι κατά την άφιξή του . Ιδού λοιπόν η τριάδα (το ΘΑΣΟΣ V είχε δρομολόγιο στην γραμμή Πρίνου - Καβάλας) στον κάβο 'ΠΑΧΥΣ' να πλέουν προς το λιμάνι της Θάσου :

Αφιερωμένες σε όλους τους φίλους . 

IMAG0126.jpg
IMAG0125.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Ωραίος ο ...καλλιτέχνης. :Wink:  Θέλουμε συχνή ενημέρωση. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## john85

Πραγματικά οι φωτογραφίες είναι έργο τέχνης

----------


## tsakonis

Ήθελα να 'παντρέψω' το ηλιοβασίλεμα με τον απόπλου του ΘΙ αλλά δυστυχώς τσιμπούσε την ώρα εκεί που είμουν και στάθηκε αδύνατο . Βάλτε στην φαντασία σας λοιπόν το ΘΙ μέσα στο ηλιοβασίλεμα μέχρι την επόμενη ψαρευτική μου εξόρμηση στην οποία θα φροντίσω για πιο σωστή θέση !

IMAG0156.jpg
IMAG0157.jpg

----------


## naftaki

> Ήθελα να 'παντρέψω' το ηλιοβασίλεμα με τον απόπλου του ΘΙ αλλά δυστυχώς τσιμπούσε την ώρα εκεί που είμουν και στάθηκε αδύνατο . Βάλτε στην φαντασία σας λοιπόν το ΘΙ μέσα στο ηλιοβασίλεμα μέχρι την επόμενη ψαρευτική μου εξόρμηση στην οποία θα φροντίσω για πιο σωστή θέση !
> 
> IMAG0156.jpg
> IMAG0157.jpg


ti psari taso itane?xaxaxa :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## pantelis2009

¶μα τσιμπούσε.....  :Wink:  Ευχαριστούμε πάντος για την προσπάθεια

----------


## tsakonis

Κοκοβιός !!

----------


## naftaki

> Κοκοβιός !!


me lepia i xoris?emena ta lepia me tsimpane xaxaxa :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## tsakonis

> ti psari taso itane?xaxaxa





> me lepia i xoris?emena ta lepia me tsimpane xaxaxa


Ορεξάτος ο Γιάννης , πάντως νομίζω πως τα κόκκαλα τσιμπάνε ...!

----------


## naftaki

> Ορεξάτος ο Γιάννης , πάντως νομίζω πως τα κόκκαλα τσιμπάνε ...!


otan tsimpane ta kokala ponane giati fovoumai xaxaxa :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## pantelis2009

Πάμε να δούμε το Θάσος Ι στη δεξαμενή στην Ελευσίνας που πλέον έχει βγει για την συντήρηση στα ύφαλα του. Καλή συνέχεια.

ΘΑΣΟΣ-Ι-90-24-02-2018.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Ολοκληρώθηκαν οι εργασίες συντήρησης και το πλοίο αναχώρησε για την επιστροφή του στη Θάσο.

----------


## pantelis2009

Έφτασε στη Θάσο και έδεσε στο λιμάνι του Πρίνου. Καλή συνέχεια.

----------


## pantelis2009

Στο Θάσος ένα εχθές λόγο μεγάλου κυματισμού έσπασαν τα συρματόσκοινα του καταπέλτη και μέχρι να έρθει το κλιμάκιο για την επιθεώρηση από την Καβάλα .... έχασε 2 δρομολόγια. Αυτά λένε οι πληροφωρίες μου. Καλή συνέχεια σε όλους.

----------


## pantelis2009

> Στο Θάσος ένα εχθές λόγο μεγάλου κυματισμού έσπασαν τα συρματόσκοινα του καταπέλτη και μέχρι να έρθει το κλιμάκιο για την επιθεώρηση από την Καβάλα .... έχασε 2 δρομολόγια. Αυτά λένε οι πληροφωρίες μου. Καλή συνέχεια σε όλους.


Να και η σημερινή ανακοίνωση του ΥΕΝ.
Ενημερώθηκε πρωινές ώρες σήμερα, η Λιμενική Αρχή Θάσου, από τον Πλοίαρχο του Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ “ΘΑΣΟΣ Ι” Ν.Π. 11657, ότι κατά τον απόπλου του πλοίου από τον οικείο λιμένα για λιμένα Κεραμωτής Καβάλας, διαπιστώθηκε βλάβη στο συρματόσχοινο του καταπέλτη.
Από το Α΄ Λιμενικό Τμήμα Θάσου του Κεντρικού Λιμεναρχείου Καβάλας,  απαγορεύτηκε αρχικά ο απόπλους του ανωτέρω πλοίου, ενώ μετά από την  αποκατάσταση της βλάβης, σύμφωνα με το βεβαιωτικό διατήρησης κλάσης από τον παρακολουθούντα νηογνώμονα επετράπη η συνέχιση πλόων του πλοίου

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Θάσος Ι έφυγε από το Λιμένα και πάει Ν. Πέραμο για να μεταφέρει καύσιμα στη Θάσο. Καλή συνέχεια.

----------


## pantelis2009

Στο Θάσος Ι τελειώνει αύριο η ακινησία του και θα ξεκινήσει τα δρομολόγια του. Καλή συνέχεια.

----------


## pantelis2009

Στο Θάσος Ι αυτή την ώρα από Κεραμωτή για Θάσο. Καλή συνέχεια.

ΘΑΣΟΣ-Ι-91-26-04-2019.jpg ΘΑΣΟΣ-Ι-92-26-04-2019.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το* Θάσος Ι* σε ένα χθεσινό του δρομολόγιο *από Κεραμωτή - Λιμένα* γεμάτο επιβάτες και αυτοκίνητα. Καλή συνέχεια. 

ΘΑΣΟΣ-Ι-95-18-08-2019.jpg

----------

